# Western midweigh - play/sway on bar when plow is up



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey everyone.
Straight blade western midweight
This is smt I didn’t notice until the end of season last year, my first and only season so far.
It’s a new plow straigh from dealer and I had a few “built on a monday” issues. All resolved now.

However two remaining,

1.may not be a issue, I asked about at dealer but I didn’t notice it for the firs reason 5 mnthz.

When the plow is up and “centered *’ , I can put my hand on the top side of my blade. And rock it back and forth . 2” play maybe. LEft and right....I zero’d it down to where the bar is that has the option of two holes when assembling. Not sure of the names of the part.

Is this normal ?

Question 2.

Ever since I had it , I could square the plow up centre after I bring it up all the way it would be dead centre.

NOw when I bring it up, it’s kiltered off to the right or left. Not square. And even if I try to angle it left or right, it never lands true....

Is this a chain issue? The dealer said one of the chains links could be longer than the other.... stretched maybe ?

Thanks.

If you need photo or video , let me know


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pics.....but sounding totally normal due to the piviot bolt


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like d said it’s supposed to float left and right to follow contour of ground if need be because of the pivot bolt.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Like d said it's supposed to float left and right to follow contour of ground if need be because of the pivot bolt.


THAnks guyS
Pivot bar sounds right.

And how about the straight blade not finding centre ?

When I bring it up , the blade is angled a bit to the left or right, i Have to angle it left or right a few times to try and find an even centre.

Any suggestions

It could be that i Have the plow on the automatic settings for the hydraulics , the smooth stop.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats it..smooth stop


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe pivot bolt to loose? Make sure chains are equal. If you bring it all the way up it will level against the stack stops or bottom of lift frame depending on how it’s adjusted but may not want to carry it that way


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Maybe pivot bolt to loose? Make sure chains are equal. *If you bring it all the way up it will level against the stack stops* or bottom of lift frame depending on how it's adjusted but may not want to carry it that way


That makes sense, you are so right too. It is not doing that though 
, so I will enable and disable smooth stop and see if that corrects it.

If not , I will have To get my dealer to tweak it .

The chains are even .

I have over a 12" of clearance when fully raised, can't remember what I measured other day. for some reason I remembered the plow being more visible last season from the driver seat.

Should it be specific to the height of truck ? I have a stock ram1500 with 2" lift kit on front


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Pics.....but sounding totally normal due to the piviot bolt





http://imgur.com/a/uRMuTha

[
Okay budy got the video.

More imsee it Now the more ****ed it seems....I get it needs a bit of play to contour while plowing, but maybe it should be on the smaller pivot hole....???


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Maybe pivot bolt to loose? Make sure chains are equal. If you bring it all the way up it will level against the stack stops or bottom of lift frame depending on how it's adjusted but may not want to carry it that way


VIDEO above


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Like d said it's supposed to float left and right to follow contour of ground if need be because of the pivot bolt.


VIde above please ch3ck


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

SEEMS like a lot of SLOP.....FOR ONE season.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think your pins are missing in the end of the pivot bar.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Number 5 in diagram.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

On second thought thinking the big pivot bolt in the middle may just be to loose.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That would be 33


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> That would be 33


BOth sides of 5 are there 


http://imgur.com/WHMxcbD


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> That would be 33


I wil go check.
I did mention this todealer end of last season he said normal, but it seems super sloppy now..


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> That would be 33


This was easy to find lol
Seems like an easy fix .....I think I should have dealer adjust it as it's a still under warranty 
A few turns tho couldn't hurt 


http://imgur.com/lYH7sRE


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Cali.5Ton said:


> This was easy to find lol
> Seems like an easy fix .....I think I should have dealer adjust it as it's a still under warranty
> A few turns tho couldn't hurt
> 
> ...


I am not going to touch it. Will swing by dealer this week .


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It should be snug but still allow aframe to rotate side to side. Seems like it’s pretty loose. Common for it to get loose and if not addressed can cause premature failures and egging out of the holes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its just a nylock and a jam nut, tighten the jam nut to touch the frame and then tighten the nylock up to it.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It should be snug but still allow aframe to rotate side to side. Seems like it's pretty loose. Common for it to get loose and if not addressed can cause premature failures and egging out of the holes.


OKAY. Thanks. 
I don't want that ......pretty sloppy to overlook this common maintenance issue.

Luckily not a lot OF plowing has been done with it....

Going To bring it through this week to dealer....also get that chain issue straightened out .

Thanks for your time fellas


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It should be snug but still allow aframe to rotate side to side. Seems like it's pretty loose. Common for it to get loose and if not addressed can cause premature failures and egging out of the holes.


Hello!

So I was unhooking my plow yesterday , and the foot stand kicked out . Anyway, while struggling tip it back, I thought unhooking the chains would make it easier . IT did not, but I did figure out the trick to just push the frame forward .

.anyway I noticed from a picture when I got my plow last year , there was like 7 links hanging over, now there is only 4.

WHat difference does it make when there is more or less chain hooked ?
I felt this year when I got it back Fromm dealer that I couldn't see as much blade as I used too Fromm driver seat.

Should I pull a few links over ?

I Found another thread that's details how to set the chain.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

MAYBE THATS what messed my plow up last year, not having the chain properly adjusted ....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Could be?


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Could be?


]
im hearing the plow KNOCK alot from the slop/rocking on A frame where the pivot bar is when driving around with the plow up..
this normal for your plows?

as im driving and hit bumps it rocks back forth sometimes and makes a kdouble nock noise from hitting side to side....its not the angle rams... this is something i definitly would have remembered from last year....maybe just needs a quick maintenance check over

like if i move turn the wheel left then right i can manipulate it to rock ...seems like there should be bushings or something inbetween where the frame is assembled


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

number 3 right at the pivot bar kit..


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

somehow i fixed this.....i pushed the raise ram down to 3/4" and pulled the slack off chains.
the plow goes to height i want, and all of the slop is GONE .


----------

